# Missing Cat *FOUND ALIVE 10/9/07* Pics Added



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I just got the call that a cat very close to my heart has been missing since Monday Night. I'm beside myself with worry.

This cat is daughter to my Mocha and sister to my Tyler, who have both now gone over the rainbow bridge. Her owner moved out of state and left the cat with his parents until he could get back to pick her up in September. She's seven years old, declawed, and never been outside in her life. Its been 48 hours. 

I've made a flyer to fax to their local shelter and vet clinics. I'm trying to make arrangments to get off work go and check the shelters myself. 

I'm so upset. When I found Mocha she was pregnant and she had four kittens. I kept one, Tyler. My boyfriend adopted the other tabby, Hazel. Two others were adopted through a rescue agency. I was there when Hazel was born. She is the spitting image of her mother. I can't rest, I don't know what I'm going to do tonight.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Rachael, I'm so sorry. I hope they find her. She may be hiding out very close to the house if she's never been out. I found my diva in the yard next door. She was terrified and mad, but thank goodness she hadn't gone far. 

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Sending good thoughts your way. That is a very tough wait; I know from experience. I hope she turns up soon and it works out well.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope the poor baby is found soon  , here are some steps to take if your cat is missing: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7722


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry. Prayers and good thoughts coming your way that the little one comes home soon.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww.... I'm so sorry to hear this.  Best wishes and thoughts in finding her.....


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

We're all keeping our fingers crossed and hope for her safe return. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

When Rocket went missing the thing I learned that most impressed me was that it's very difficult to LOOK for a cat. It's so easy for them to hide almost anywhere. The best way to find a cat is to go out when it's quiet outside and LISTEN. Also, cats who go missing are often hiding out very near home. I just hope this cat has been in his temporary home long enough so that he doesn't attempt to find his way back to his old home, but that's another place to look. Good luck and keep hoping.


----------



## Infinity (Mar 12, 2007)

I will say this, our indoor cat went missing for 10 days once. My sister and I found her by accident when she just bolted from a hedgerow and attached herself to Mandy. She was a bit skittish and hungry, but none the worse for wear. Here's hoping the kitty returns safe.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Kitties will often stay near their home when they venture outside. Sending good thoughts that you find your baby safe and sound.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Great advice in that thread. It prompted me to call the ER's which I hadn't done yet. I also haven't spent enough time outside with a treat can and a flashlight. You are right, she is probably still near home. 

Today I : Called every shelter in a 20 miles radius. 
Visited the local municipal shelter, and the one in the next town over. 
Put up flyers in the local pet supply shops (Flyers are already up in the neighborhood)
Called the two animal ERs local to us.

Tomorrow I will: Call and fax flyers to every vet clinic in the phone book. 
Scour the neighborhood. 

I am going to print out these search ideas and give them to Shawn's Mom so she can be working on it during the day while I'm at work. 

I'm so afraid she has fallen prey to a coyote. Shawn's parents live in a relatively new development with a big open field behind it. The animal control officer at the local shelter told me that the coyotes were a real problem at present. 

I'm hugging my babys extra close tonight.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

All my good thoughts coming your way for this poor kitty.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Went out at 3am and looked for Hazel. Nothing. I'm going again tonight. I won't lose hope, but I'm so afraid. She has NEVER been outside before. She must be so scared and confused. No food bowl, no litter box, no sofa cushions?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Still keeping hopeful, good thoughts here.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Checked the shelter again today, and went through their roadkill log. Nothing. 
Last night shawns parents combed the neighborhood again looking for her. 
It was 100 degree today. Shes used to living in air conditioning. I'm so worried she's going to dehydrate, or have a heat stroke and die. Those are horrible ways to go. There are so many horrible things that could happen to her out there, I just can't stand this. Its killing me. I just want her home, safe.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't lose hope!!!!!! This is what I always tell people when I'm helping them find their cats.
A good friend of mine had gone on vacation last summer. when she got back she had found out the pet sitter let out her declawed persian who had never been outside in her life.
We searched every night for a month and a half, even went three weeks without one single sighting, we even used my border collie Havok who has been trained to find cats. And then her owner had begun to lose hope.

Then one night after we had called off the search, I was driving in the neighborhood and there was Cheyanne! Just sitting there lounging in some driveway. She was fine, lost a little weight and was pretty matted. She was about a block from her house. 
Just seeing the happiness of her owner is what inspired me to help out people who have lost cats.

Your best times to look are early evening, a lot of cats come out at this time, and very early morning. Leave food out, especially canned since it has a stronger smell, and go door to door if you have to!

We will be thinking of you!!


----------



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

I read somewhere that you should take a flashlight with you at night when looking for a lost cat. Shine is everywhere I cat could be - in bushes, under cars, everywhere. Many times the flashlight will reflect just the cats eyes when you can't otherwise see the rest of the cat. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Its a Miracle! Two months to the day she dissapeared, Hazelnut (My kitty Mocha's daughter ) was found under a shed one block from her house, Alive and unharmed!

She is very very weak, dehydrated and emaciated. She has some sores infested with maggots, but her bloodwork really doesn't look that bad. Her kidneys are functioning normally. Her liver enzymes are elevated indicating she probably has hepatic lipidosis (which is to be expected since she hasn't eaten in two months!) We will know more in the morning.

She is being cared for overnight at the emergency clinic. I will take her in to work with me in the morning for possible feeding tube placement and other long term care issues. I was very afraid when I heard that she would be too far gone at this point and would need to be put down, but she really didn't look too bad, considering her ordeal. I really feel like she is going to be okay.

She's a wee fighter! Those tabbies have it in their blood. I'm so happy I don't think you could bring me down tonight if you tried. I just can't believe she's alive and we have her back. What a miracle.

Here is Hazel with her Mom Mocha (smiling down on us from the bridge) Maybe Mocha was out there watching over her daughter the whole time, keeping her safe. Its just so incredible I can't get over it.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

That's great news, glad that she is found!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, Rachael, that's amazing! I hope she makes a full and speedy recovery. I think her Mom was definitely watching over her. :angel


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Moms are the best, aren't they? It's a miracle that Hazelnut was found, and doing relatively well.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*What an encouraging thread. Im so glad you found her. What a miracle.*


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow!! I'm so glad you found her! How is she doing this morning?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's an amazing story -- a tribute both to a cat's fortitude and to an owner's undying hope. I so glad for you. Thanks for letting us know how it turned out.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Hazel must've had quite an adventure. I'm so glad Mocha kept her wee baby safe!  







*Hazel*


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, I'm so happy to hear you found her! Re-reading the thread this morning, it's clear you were in a lot of agony during the time she was gone. And to think she was somewhere close all along . . . Thanks for giving us the update. I'm so happy for both you and Hazel!


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

I just started crying when I saw she'd been found! That is so WONDERFULL!!!!  
I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow, that is amazing!

I love ending the work day on great news.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Great news! Awesome ending to the story.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your wonderful news!!!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

That's wonderful news   I can't believe she was able to hang in all this time!! Poor girl, I hope she is feeling healthy and strong again soon.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

She is doing well this morning, she is able to sit up and stand for short periods. She is eating on her own (with a little encouragement). She is still on IV fluids, antibiotics and Adenosyl for her liver. The doctors all think she will pull through with time. She sure is a little fighter. I can only imagine what she has been through poor little thing! I still can't get over it. Its so amazing that she was alive after all this time. 

Send all your positive thoughts to Hazel over the next days and weeks. Thanks for all the positive thoughts while she was missing. I will keep you guys up to date!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm so glad Hazel is doing well after her (and your) ordeal.  She may become "clingy", but that's to be expected. Just return the affection.  
It's great that she's eating on her own.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Hazel is making little improvements hourly, I'm very encouraged. She has stopped wanting to eat on her own, and we are having to force feed her every couple of hours. The doctors have settled on Hepatic Lipidosis with Hepatic encephalopathy as a diagnosis. Her neurological symptoms are improving gradually. She is becoming more alert, and her vision appears to be returning (she has a pupilary light response and blink reflex that she didn't have yesterday) so we are encouraged that there won't be any lasting damage. 


Its going to be a long hard road, but I'm up for it. I've treated lots of fatty liver cats in hospital before but this is the first one of "my" cats to have the disease, so I'm sure I will be coming here for advice and support along the way. 

Here is Hazel this evening. 









Its like looking at a ghost, she looks so like her mother, Mocha. Those eyes haunt me.










She looks like an elderly cat, very sunken and unkept. The doc couldn't believe she was 7 years old! Girlfriend looks a little rough, but thats okay. She is grooming herself a little tiny bit. Improving all the time.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Hazel's bloodwork is looking much better today. Her total bilirubin is back in the normal range. Her ALKP is down from nearly 800 to a little under 300. Still high but much better.

She looks a ton better, she is acting more and more like a cat again. I'm so happy.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I am so happy both for you and for her... it's amazing that you found her alive after such a long time! 

Keep up the good work and the eating, Hazel! Soon you will be as good as new!  

On a sidenote... are you going to keep her once she gets better?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Looking good Hazel!


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

How were you alerted to her being under the shed? How did they find her??


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Keep up the good work, Hazel!  
Love those beautiful emerald eyes, by the way :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Its great that Hazel is doing better, constant prayers going her way.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

> How were you alerted to her being under the shed? How did they find her??


I don't know. She was found by a neighbor a block away from her home, I didn't get to talk to said neighbor and haven't gotten the full details yet. Just that she was apparently under the shed. 

Hazel has taken a downward turn. Today, she began grinding her teeth, randomly crying out, and tonight her breathing was labored and her blood pressure was elevated (you could sit five feet away and watch her jugular pulses). I took her back to the emergency vets and they've admitted her.

They re-checked some bloodwork and its worsened from Yesterday. Her liver values look the same as they were on Friday, but she has become seriously anemic, with a severely low platelet count. Her electrolytes are also very low, and she's losing protein. Basically this indicates severe and advanced disease process going on. They took some x-rays but her colon was too full of stool for them to be able to see clearly, so they are giving her an enema and will recheck the xrays in a few hours. Right now she is hospitalized on fluids and pain meds overnight and we will recheck her blood in the morning. The doctor isn't hopeful about the outcome. 

She needs a blood transfusion, and an ultrasound, which I simply cannot afford. I hate that it comes down to money, but I just approved an estimate for $2,500 to keep her 48 hours, on top of the $800 we spent initially, and not counting what I've spent at my own clinic in the past several days. The kitties owners have said they would reimburse me for the ER fees, but thats when the fees were $800, they don't know about the $2,500 - I didn't clear it through them first, because they just would have had her put down, without trying anything first. I want to be sure its the right thing to do. Right now it really looks like letting her go will be the best thing for her. She's hurting. 

It all just kills me because I just went through all of this with Mocha a couple of months ago, and its like reliving the trauma of losing her all over again. Plus I hate that this sweet little kitty has been through ****, and is still going through ****, and I can't seem to make her comfortable or ease her suffering. 

This just sucks. thats all there is to it. I keep hearing that horrible grinding noise she was making and it makes me sick. Poor hazel. If the time comes, her owner won't even be here to say goodbye. I hadn't been a big part of her life since she was a baby, so she doesn't even really know me, but I suppose a compassionate loving person to hold her in her final minutes is really all she needs. 

This is breaking my heart.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Rachael. You've done more than most people would. I'm glad you're there for Hazel.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh no! I hope things improve!  

[[[[hugs]]]] to you. This must be really rough on you.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh dear, I'm so sorry   You've done so much for the poor girl. I do hope she makes it. All the best to you both.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Awww, I am so sorry. You have done so much for Hazel. I wish I could make it better for you.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Bless you for all you've done ((hugs))


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry the prognosis took such a turn from just a couple days ago, when you were more encouraged. You're right, it does suck, no two ways about that. You have been great to do so much for Hazel, and now I know you'll make the right decisions. Please let us know what happens.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I am so sorry that Hazel is doing so poorly now... You've done more for her than even her owners would have... and I am sure she feels that. I hope she can get better, or go smoothly


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Best hopes and prayers for you both...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry you're both going through this. Hugs and purrs that she takes a turn for the better.


----------



## TN_Tiger (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Hazel*

I've been reading the posts and all I did was cry and smile and cry again. I really hope she gets well. 

Wifey


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Hazel passed away peacefully in my arms around 3pm this afternoon. After 12 hours of fluid therapy, her bloodwork was actually worse than it was last night. She was a much sicker kitty than we originally thought. It was so hard because mentally, she was much better. She was more alert, and was even purring softly as I held her. 

Losing Hazel was much like losing my Mocha all over again. They were both very special kitties. Both of them fighters. Together again at the bridge. 

Run free sweethearts.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so very sorry, Rachael. But at least she was found and didn't die alone, and the last thing she felt in this world was your love.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry Rachael, but I'm glad she didn't die alone in the cold under a shed...she knew she's loved.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you for taking care of this sweet girl, and for being there when she passed, even tho it was a personal challenge for you. You are a wonderful person.

Goodbye dear Hazel.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Run Free at the Bridge dear Hazel.


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry about this.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Goodbye, precious Hazel  Run free, baby, and play in the Fields of Endless Mice at the Rainbow Bridge.  
She'll always remember your love, Rachael.:heart


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry. :-(


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about this news about Hazel. At least she had someone that loved her.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Rachael. You did everything you could, and so did Hazel. She'll always be remembered as a special little kitty.


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

Kobster said:


> Hazel passed away peacefully in my arms around 3pm this afternoon. After 12 hours of fluid therapy, her bloodwork was actually worse than it was last night. She was a much sicker kitty than we originally thought. It was so hard because mentally, she was much better. She was more alert, and was even purring softly as I held her.
> 
> Losing Hazel was much like losing my Mocha all over again. They were both very special kitties. Both of them fighters. Together again at the bridge.
> 
> Run free sweethearts.


I am so sorry. Sending you good thoughts and cyberhugs.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I am so deeply sorry for you, Rachael... you did your very best to help Hazel, and she got comfort and love from you when she needed it most. She is free of pain and worry now, and she will be watching over you with your beloved Mocha.

I have no words to make you feel better... just sending warm thoughts and purrs from the kitties.


----------

